# 2014 Art Thread



## heinous seamus (Feb 11, 2014)

Thought I'd just start one thread for 2014 as the monthly ones were a bit dead last year.

I've been doing a bit of sketching at lunchtime:















I'm planning to start doing more pencil drawings this week.


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 11, 2014)

Fuck. Those pictures are massive.

edit: should be better now


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 20, 2014)

They're really good. If I was an archaeologist, I would totally get the first 2 done as tattoos


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh thanks. I could totally see you regretting that and opting for laser removal in ten years time 

The pencil drawings have not been going so well


----------



## chilango (Apr 3, 2014)

My first Art in almost two years. A painting, some ceramics and a sketch.

(to follow when I sort out uploading small enough pics!)



Ceramic mask (during glazing)


----------



## chilango (Apr 3, 2014)

a sketch from this morning


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 4, 2014)

can't see it chilango


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 4, 2014)

love your drawings heinous seamus : thumbs :


----------



## chilango (Apr 4, 2014)

chilango said:


> a sketch from this morning





wayward bob said:


> can't see it chilango




grrr. its vanished.

i'll try and get back, nad pop the painting up.


----------



## chilango (Apr 4, 2014)

Sketch


----------



## chilango (Apr 4, 2014)

painting


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 4, 2014)

is that a self portrait? you look pretty pissed off


----------



## chilango (Apr 4, 2014)

wayward bob said:


> is that a self portrait? you look pretty pissed off



it didnt start out as one, but people kept asking me if it was so I kinda turned it into one - a bit.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice picture.


----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 16, 2014)

The big fish eat the little ones


----------



## moon (May 27, 2014)

Something I made over the weekend, it was actually part of my Lifebook 2014 class so not entirely original..
Is anyone else doing lifebook?


----------



## heinous seamus (May 28, 2014)

What's lifebook?


----------



## chilango (May 28, 2014)

Been practising eyes again...


----------



## moon (May 28, 2014)

heinous seamus said:


> What's lifebook?


Its a year long online art course that also focuses on personal development etc, its a bit girly but I've learnt sooo much, I joined in April having never had an art class or drawn a face before..
More details here http://www.willowing.org/life-book-2014/


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 5, 2014)

end of year spam  thanks in no small part to various awesome urbanites


----------



## heinous seamus (Jun 9, 2014)

Snazzy radio


----------



## heinous seamus (Jun 9, 2014)

A couple of holiday sketches:


----------



## moon (Jun 16, 2014)

A new art journal page


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 18, 2014)

heinous seamus said:


> The big fish eat the little ones



That'd look fucking excellent as a linocut or a lith print!


----------



## heinous seamus (Jun 19, 2014)

I've always fancied giving linocutting a try actually.


----------



## chilango (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## chilango (Jul 2, 2014)

Overdid the shadow on the jaw


----------



## chilango (Jul 4, 2014)

a little ceramic piece


----------



## chilango (Jul 4, 2014)

another recent ceramic piece


----------



## moon (Jul 4, 2014)

A fun picture: Lady with a cat on her head


----------



## moon (Jul 8, 2014)

Painting I made at the weekend - There is just us


----------



## chilango (Jul 8, 2014)

doodling


----------



## chilango (Jul 8, 2014)

got another couple of small ceramic pieces heading for the kiln.

...and I'm still playing around with the self-portrait.


----------



## chilango (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 10, 2014)

chilango said:


> View attachment 57258



You've changed your look  Love the colours.


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 10, 2014)

moon said:


> Painting I made at the weekend - There is just us



Quite a folk art-y style you've got. I like it


----------



## moon (Jul 16, 2014)

new picture 'She's not happy!" graphite and charcoal


----------



## moon (Jul 18, 2014)

Another Lifebook lesson (as was the above) Week 26 a realistic eye, I used inktense pencils, watercolour paints and various pens..


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 21, 2014)

that's so cool moon 
I love all the little details and the way you made it your own. I can see that as a large painting. 
I am a big fan of making giant eye paintings myself


----------



## moon (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Miss Caphat the course I'm doing is fantastic.. I didn't realise painting was so addictive either.. 
Show us yours then?? 
xx


----------



## moon (Jul 21, 2014)

I decided to paint a new art journal page with an Elephant Hawk-moth and lady, it’s sort of supposed to describe how nature is both in us and around us.. 
I had a weird thing happen when I scanned the image though, the eyelids and lips were grayscale.. all the others colours were ok, i had to add the colour back in with a paint app but the eye area still looks grey and lighter than the original..

I'm going to post smaller pics in future... lol


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 22, 2014)

moon said:


> Thanks Miss Caphat the course I'm doing is fantastic.. I didn't realise painting was so addictive either..
> Show us yours then??
> xx



I've posted up stuff over the years on various threads...I got nothing new, sorry...will post something when I do.  But yeah eyes are cool, and photographing artwork is definitely tricky. All sorts of things can happen to distort the image and the colors. Make sure your white balance is on the correct setting, that you're photographing from straight on in natural light (I like to lay pieces on the floor and shoot from above) but your photos look good to me  and I think the size is good too


----------



## slightlytouched (Jul 22, 2014)

I dug these out to show someone....so I thought I'd share on here too....my art college efforts at life drawing when we were allowed to freestyle it!


----------



## moon (Jul 23, 2014)

lovely!
I don't understand though, you weren't 'allowed' to be expressive at art college?


----------



## slightlytouched (Jul 24, 2014)

moon said:


> lovely!
> I don't understand though, you weren't 'allowed' to be expressive at art college?


Most of a particular module was training to do something a certain way.  The idea being that when it comes round to freestyle you have all the necessary skills to achieve what you want.


----------



## moon (Jul 28, 2014)

New moth lady painting - Cinnabar


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 2, 2014)

I did this for my mrs' birthday, it needs a bit more shading but I'm pretty pleased with it overall:


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 4, 2014)

My girlfriend has informed me I'm not allowed to do any more to it as I'll 'probably fuck it up'


----------



## moon (Aug 4, 2014)

It is good  Maybe make a copy and add to that one?


----------



## moon (Aug 4, 2014)

I've been working on this.. Painting dark skin is hard..


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 4, 2014)

moon said:


> I've been working on this.. Painting dark skin is hard..



you've done a nice job with it though! how are you creating those effects in the background? I love them.


----------



## moon (Aug 5, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> you've done a nice job with it though! how are you creating those effects in the background? I love them.


The background is lots of layers, stencils and gesso..


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 6, 2014)

set of postcards partly for the swap, partly for people i've been out of touch with and one's gone to oslo for a mail art show (juried, so no idea if it'll get in, fingers crossed). text is from a c17th popular science book, conversations on the pluralities of worlds.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 7, 2014)

Tilly Willis copy now dried. 
Next up: attempting stuff straight from my branes, rather than someone else's


----------



## moon (Aug 13, 2014)

Just made this, it sort of matches my mood at the moment, i used inktense blocks, neocolor ii watersoluble crayon and a little white acrylic.. I never made a face with water based media before, am surprised at how quick it was compared to acrylics..


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 13, 2014)

Just finished this. The background is a bit shit so I'm considering cutting out the building and mounting it on some black paper or something.






I picked up some lino cutting tools today so I'll be giving that a bash next


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 13, 2014)

I like the background, it give it a lot of motion and liveliness


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 14, 2014)

It was a bit too rushed I think, I couldn't be arsed by the time it came to drawing the background 

Here's what it would look like mounted:





I think I prefer that... any thoughts?


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 14, 2014)

I think making the trees darker to help frame the building would be better. I think the cutout on black looks too harsh.

 

I just masked the trees and made them a negative of the original just to do a quick and dirty version.


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow, that looks great.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 14, 2014)

heinous seamus said:


> Wow, that looks great.


I know it's quite a bit more work, but I think it would be worth it. It's a nice drawing.


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 18, 2014)

Linocutting fun!


----------



## moon (Aug 21, 2014)

a new painting..




there was a dot of blue paint on my scanner, its on his forehead now... must clean scanner...


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 29, 2014)

New linocut:


----------



## moon (Sep 3, 2014)

I made a new moth painting, the Luna Moth, they are so beautiful


----------



## moon (Sep 5, 2014)

in progress


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 7, 2014)

I just did a sketch from a sunrise pic I took while fishing


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 15, 2014)

So I've had in mind to do a painting of fish underwater, a genre piece being that I am a fisherman. Have done a little sketching and today laid down some colour. Will try to remember to post pics as I do it so you can come on the journey with me, even give me feedback as its been a while since I've painted!

Sketch





First colour layer





I had planned to paint it bigger and on canvass but am thinking I might just do this piece on wood and see what else I can do larger at a later date


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 15, 2014)

One of my alkyds


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 15, 2014)

'Nother 'un


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 15, 2014)

Little bit more tonight, 2 stages


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's my fisherman


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 17, 2014)

moon do you know leonor fini? i've only just discovered her and some of her work reminded me of yours 





(on the other hand a lot of it's frankly bonkers stuff with cats )


----------



## moon (Sep 17, 2014)

wayward bob Thanks I just checked her out, love her colours and style.. will delve a bit deeper.
Thanks ..xx


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 17, 2014)

Woman on train


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 18, 2014)

What happened to the fish painting?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 18, 2014)

Been working late this week so not had a chance to work on it, hopefully get a chance this weekend


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 19, 2014)

The Horniman Museum retweeted a sketch I did there, which chuffed me slightly


----------



## moon (Sep 19, 2014)

heinous seamus Cool! I did my first ever sketch at the Horniman Museum in 2012.. I hadn't realised I could draw anything at all before then.. it startled me a bit... lol


----------



## scifisam (Sep 19, 2014)

To keep my daughter company, I did some terrible art:


----------



## scifisam (Sep 19, 2014)

Apart from moon's lovely drawing the rest of the pictures aren't loading for me.


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 19, 2014)

moon said:


> heinous seamus Cooy first ever sketch at the Horniman Museum in 2012.. I hadn't realised I could draw anything at all before then.. it startled me a bit... lol



Awesome  You should tweet it at them, they'll retweet it / put it on their pinterest page and you'll get a warm glow


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 19, 2014)

Went to art shop to get some paint brushes today so I can work on painting without resorting to a decorating paint brush and one with hardly any bristles. Accidentally the charcoal and have been distracted by that this evening


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 20, 2014)

Still getting distracted with drawing.. Work in progress..


----------



## moon (Sep 20, 2014)

I made a pouty whimsy mixed media lady - Nereid


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 20, 2014)

these would make great art cards ^ awesome moon


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 22, 2014)

I won £150 worth of vouchers for City Lit so I signed up for an introduction to sculpting with clay short course, was really good


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 22, 2014)

Was gonna paint tonight, drank a bit of wine and did fuck all but tit about with charcoal. Nothing but a bit of an abstract waterlily came of it


----------



## moon (Sep 22, 2014)

I have been embracing the whimsy with this cute girl made from water soluble crayon, acrylics and painted paper cuts


----------



## chilango (Sep 26, 2014)

Requiem for the English Middle Classes
Acrylic on repurposed canvas
50x50cm


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 26, 2014)

.."Crossing the line"..homage to Rothko #1

Transcending from light to dark, day turns to night, moving from the external world to the internal one as life crawls towards death...the soul moves down to the underworld down to the darkness of earth and void as it crosses the line .....


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 27, 2014)

In The Pink.....Homage to Rothko # 2



Light aitumn sunshine brightens and lightens the feeling of love


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 27, 2014)

Red Sky at Night...Homage to Rothko #3

Blood red skies over a field of wheaten gold.. the soul remains strong in the face of the storms and rages of existence


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 28, 2014)

First ever try at woodcutting!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 29, 2014)

I really like your red painting, bubblesmcgrath.  I love Rothko's work.  For a while I worked at the museum that owned this:






It was about 8' tall on each side.  They'd display it in a nearly black room with just one spotlight on it.  It positively _glowed._


----------



## moon (Oct 1, 2014)

My latest painting, Melia, a wood nymph who lives in a remote northern ash forest. She is quite surprised to see a hummingbird flying around and wonders about the far away tropical lands from which it came.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 4, 2014)

Did a little more on my fish painting and don't like it. Remembering how hard painting is!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 4, 2014)

Mumbles274 said:


> Did a little more on my fish painting and don't like it. Remembering how hard painting is!



I'm liking it...it's captured some sun and the fish are glowing.  The red wall behind it is making the colours jump in a lovely way


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 4, 2014)

Did a little more. Being a little drunk seems to let me be a little more expressive.. Starting to enjoy where its going


----------



## pennimania (Oct 4, 2014)

One of my ceramics - it's about 45 cm high.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 4, 2014)

Mumbles274 said:


> Did a little more. Being a little drunk seems to let me be a little more expressive.. Starting to enjoy where its going



Really like the colours 
And the sky from underwater


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 4, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Really like the colours
> And the sky from underwater


cheers.. i'm still not really sure what the sky/water surface is.. work in progress!!


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 5, 2014)

I had another try at woodcutting tonight. It didn't turn out anything like I wanted it to, but I like it anyway:


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 5, 2014)

heinous seamus said:


> I had another try at woodcutting tonight. It didn't turn out anything like I wanted it to, but I like it anyway:



I'm seeing a boatload of people...waving goodbye...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 5, 2014)

pennimania said:


> One of my ceramics - it's about 45 cm high.


I love this! Do you sell your work, in galleries or online?


----------



## pennimania (Oct 5, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I love this! Do you sell your work, in galleries or online?


I wish!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 5, 2014)

pennimania said:


> I wish!



Would love to see more


----------



## pennimania (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm up to me ears in Glasto ticketness right now but will try to oblige later.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 5, 2014)

Here's another -'Pecking Order' - it's about 50 cm wide.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 5, 2014)

pennimania said:


> Here's another -'Pecking Order' - it's about 50 cm wide.




Reminds me of Majolica Palissi 
Lovely


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 5, 2014)

i don't find them lovely at all but i don't think i'm supposed to. the baby birds creep the fuck out of me the most :thumbs :


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 5, 2014)

wayward bob said:


> i don't find them lovely at all but i don't think i'm supposed to. the baby birds creep the fuck out of me the most :thumbs :








Here's some majolica palissi for you


----------



## pennimania (Oct 5, 2014)

Yup I'm a big fan of Bernard Palissy.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 5, 2014)

Apologies for the camera flash. ..
"Connemara bog"..alkyd oils


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 5, 2014)

pennimania said:


> Yup I'm a big fan of Bernard Palissy.



What you're doing is brilliant!
Lovely intricate details and your finish is perfect.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 5, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Here's some majolica palissi for you




Is that an actual Palissy or a follower?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 5, 2014)

pennimania said:


> Is that an actual Palissy or a follower?



It's from here..
http://www.englishantiqueimports.com/accessories/classic-antique-ceramic-accessories.htm
Labelling says 1880  Palissi...
I'm assuming it's the real deal?


----------



## pennimania (Oct 5, 2014)

No, I thought as much.

Palissy died in 1595!  The glaze looked too muddy too be authentic - sorry I'm a bit of  a Palissy fiend


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 5, 2014)

pennimania said:


> No, I thought as much.
> 
> Palissy died in 1595!  The glaze looked too muddy too be authentic - sorry I'm a bit of  a Palissy fiend



Ah ok.
I still like majolica palissi which was the 19th c revival movement


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 5, 2014)

Bernard Palissy






Majolica Palissi..
I guess styles get repeated repeatedly over time


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 6, 2014)

pennimania said:


> I wish!



you should really try, if you want to...I would think they'd be snatched right up by a lot of galleries. 


eta: I just started imagining these on a large scale...filling a whole room (or part of a room) with a whole pennimania ecosystem  that is something I would definitely go see!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 6, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> View attachment 62033
> 
> Apologies for the camera flash. ..
> "Connemara bog"..alkyd oils



it looks like the sun


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 6, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> it looks like the sun



iiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## pennimania (Oct 6, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> you should really try, if you want to...I would think they'd be snatched right up by a lot of galleries.
> 
> 
> eta: I just started imagining these on a large scale...filling a whole room (or part of a room) with a whole pennimania ecosystem  that is something I would definitely go see!


I am working larger now.

Two of my pieces are in a show in Edinburgh just now  - I am hoping to get more exposure but I've only just started working with ceramics after a very long break and you do need to have a good number of pieces.

I'm glad you like them


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 6, 2014)

pennimania said:


> One of my ceramics - it's about 45 cm high.




That's really great work.  I don't think you'd have trouble finding a gallery either.


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 9, 2014)

Did a quick sketch of my gf while she was knitting the other night. She looks better in real life though


----------



## moon (Oct 9, 2014)

I made this a while ago but didn't like it, is growing on me now.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 10, 2014)

moon said:


> I have been embracing the whimsy with this cute girl made from water soluble crayon, acrylics and painted paper cuts



this would make such a fab greetings card.


----------



## moon (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks I'll try to make some more in that style.
This is the 2nd ever portrait I made earlier this year, just out of my head, so may try to make a painted copy with the candy colours and whimsy style.


----------



## moon (Oct 10, 2014)

I really want to learn more about drawing faces at different angles.. I have this book http://www.amazon.com/Drawing-Human-Head-Burne-Hogarth/dp/0823013766
and have been watching Proko videos on youtube.
The thing is I never practice sketching, I just draw the complete finished artwork as is. I guess this is wrong but I don't like to 'waste' a drawing..
Does anyone else do this or should I really be filling up loads of sketch books with practice drawings?


----------



## chilango (Oct 10, 2014)

Work in progress. More layers of "stuff" to be added:


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks great so far.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 10, 2014)

moon said:


> I really want to learn more about drawing faces at different angles.. I have this book http://www.amazon.com/Drawing-Human-Head-Burne-Hogarth/dp/0823013766
> and have been watching Proko videos on youtube.
> The thing is I never practice sketching, I just draw the complete finished artwork as is. I guess this is wrong but I don't like to 'waste' a drawing..
> Does anyone else do this or should I really be filling up loads of sketch books with practice drawings?


No such thing as 'wasting a drawing'. It's all good practice and if you make mistakes you learn from them.

Not that there's anything wrong with your faces that stare out of the paintings. There's a real connect there between you and the viewer through their eyes.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 10, 2014)

moon said:


> I really want to learn more about drawing faces at different angles.. I have this book http://www.amazon.com/Drawing-Human-Head-Burne-Hogarth/dp/0823013766
> and have been watching Proko videos on youtube.
> The thing is I never practice sketching, I just draw the complete finished artwork as is. I guess this is wrong but I don't like to 'waste' a drawing..
> Does anyone else do this or should I really be filling up loads of sketch books with practice drawings?


I never do - just let the drawing take you where it wants. Sometimes it won't work but mostly it will


----------



## pennimania (Oct 10, 2014)

I really like your people btw moon. 

They have 'speaking' faces.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 10, 2014)

chilango said:


> Work in progress. More layers of "stuff" to be added:
> 
> View attachment 62243



Dunno why but I'm seeing Maggie Thatcher in the background. 
Like the yellow lettering


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Dunno why but I'm seeing Maggie Thatcher in the background.
> Like the yellow lettering


peter cushing


----------



## chilango (Oct 10, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Dunno why but I'm seeing Maggie Thatcher in the background.
> Like the yellow lettering



It is her.

Hopefully more in the background when it's finished.


----------



## chilango (Oct 14, 2014)

Couple of dogs. Not my usual thing, and I don't normally take requests/do commissions but anyway...


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2014)

Sat in front of a mirror and drew a self-portrait as a demonstration for some of my students to attempt the same. Drawing (quickly) from a mirror whilst maintaining interest and engagement and behaviour managing is hard. So I've got a wonky eye (again) and it doesn't look that much like me. I do think I've captured my mood at the time though .


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 15, 2014)

Have just recorded a video piece called 'Junk Draw'

Editing it now, here is a photo of the final piece as it were


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2014)

Ceramic Navajo inspired "corn maiden" prior to glazing.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## moon (Oct 16, 2014)

You could make a fortune on ebay from the contents of that draw.


----------



## moon (Oct 18, 2014)

New Painting..'All that glitters', I mainly just wanted to try to paint a magpie..


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 22, 2014)

Just finished another linocut. Doing the text is a pain in the arse, I might invest in some kind of letterpress set!






Based on this of course:


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2014)

Self-portrait for how I feel today. Materials: thumb on phone. Thinking of submitting it for the Turner Prize.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 29, 2014)

Lately I've been working on screen printed t-shirt designs. Did the first one today. It did come out a bit smaller than I'd hoped, but it's on an xl t as that's what size I am


----------



## sim667 (Oct 29, 2014)

pennimania said:


> I wish!



I think you should be showing these. They're fantastic


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 31, 2014)

show


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 31, 2014)

heinous seamus said:


> ...Doing the text is a pain in the arse, I might invest in some kind of letterpress set!...



slippery fucking slope, believe me


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bob your show is brilliant  you are very talented!


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 31, 2014)

hasten to point out it's a group show - only the radio's mine! the phoenix made of cutlery at the back is my favourite, that and the upside-down lamp


----------



## 8115 (Oct 31, 2014)

Does the radio work?


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 31, 2014)

it plays recordings of different language radio broadcasts - that and bristol air traffic control  and changes channel from one to the other as you walk around the piece (round white thing on the front is an ir motion sensor)


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 31, 2014)

wayward bob said:


> slippery fucking slope, believe me



Sounds like you're well-placed to offer me some advice


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 31, 2014)

heinous seamus said:


> Sounds like you're well-placed to offer me some advice enable me



ftfy


----------



## moon (Nov 3, 2014)

Oleander Hawk Moth, acrylic.. this will be used as a collage element on a new moth lady 
Its a bit wonky and one side is a bit better blended than the other as I ran out of time etc..


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 3, 2014)

moon said:


> Oleander Hawk Moth, acrylic.. this will be used as a collage element on a new moth lady
> Its a bit wonky and one side is a bit better blended than the other as I ran out of time etc..



Of all the work you've done, I think I like that one the best.


----------



## moon (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks, it was a really difficult moth to paint and I rushed it a bit, if I ever paint another I'll give myself more time etc..


----------



## heinous seamus (Nov 4, 2014)

How many hours a day / week do you spend painting moon? I am impressed by your output!


----------



## moon (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks, I paint every weekend and sometimes in the evenings during the week, but the amount of time spent actually putting paint down is quite small as I seem to consume loads of time looking at the painting, thinking about it and waiting for paint to dry..


----------



## heinous seamus (Nov 5, 2014)

Skulls


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 5, 2014)

heinous seamus said:


> How many hours a day / week do you spend painting moon? I am impressed by your output!



I'm impressed as well.  Developing a regular painting schedule is one of the things few people manage.  Moon seems to have mastered it.


----------



## moon (Nov 5, 2014)

It's a current obsession, likely to be replaced by something else, but hopefully not in the near future..


----------



## heinous seamus (Nov 6, 2014)

Some recent drawings. Just in case you lot think I've been up to fuck all


----------



## chilango (Nov 6, 2014)

A little ceramic piece.

"Coyote eats too much frybread"


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 6, 2014)

love that i can see such distinctive, individual styles on here  good work moon heinous seamus chilango :thumbs :


----------



## heinous seamus (Nov 6, 2014)

We should have an urban exhibition


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 7, 2014)

for my dad <3


----------



## pennimania (Nov 8, 2014)

moon said:


> Oleander Hawk Moth, acrylic.. this will be used as a collage element on a new moth lady
> Its a bit wonky and one side is a bit better blended than the other as I ran out of time etc..



Love this.

I've done a lot of caterpillar/ moth related stuff - mainly photos


----------



## albionism (Nov 8, 2014)

Waiting for a red dot


----------



## moon (Nov 23, 2014)

New Painting - Taurus, this was originally supposed to be a moth lady, but it turned into something else.
I'm taking more time over my paintings, as I've realised that detail is everything


----------



## heinous seamus (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm trying to experiment with some different drawing techniques. This was done with acrylic and graphite.


----------



## heinous seamus (Nov 30, 2014)

Worked on it a bit more today:


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 2, 2014)

i prefer the first tbh seamus, i like the blending of the real and the reflection.

trying to cover every price point for the book fair - postcards. typewritten text will be pasted over the top, to reflect the one-off original.


----------



## moon (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm currently painting 2 canvases to give as presents, and just had that feeling where I've completely lost control of the painting 
Gonna take a break before going back in and 'fixing' things..


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## wayward bob (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## sim667 (Dec 16, 2014)

Printed 15 of those skull t-shirts, 7 have gone for sale at a local shop, I've sold the rest and have one left.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 23, 2014)

Xmas selection 2014 (value range)


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 23, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Xmas selection 2014 (value range)
> 
> View attachment 65435



Feeling horney?


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Feeling horney?


----------



## moon (Dec 26, 2014)

moon said:


> It's a current obsession, likely to be replaced by something else, but hopefully not in the near future..


This was a bit flippant, sorry (to myself as well)


----------



## moon (Dec 26, 2014)

I started a new thing today, is part of a Lifebook 2014 class


----------



## moon (Dec 28, 2014)

Finished, I made this lesson my own by adding paper cuts and ink


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 28, 2014)

Interesting to see the evolution from drawing to finished piece


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 28, 2014)

heinous seamus said:


> Interesting to see the evolution from drawing to finished piece



yep


----------



## moon (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks, it was a really hard technique of using watercolour and acrylic paint, not helped by the fact that my drawing was rushed and less than acurate in the placement and proportion of features etc.
But I find the wrongness interesting too.
When I posted the second picture I had totally lost control of the painting, but then let it sit for a while before refining it..


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 31, 2014)

Life sketch


----------



## moon (Jan 4, 2015)

Starting something new


----------



## moon (Jan 4, 2015)

Getting there..


----------



## moon (Jan 5, 2015)

This was a Life Book 2014 lesson about the passage of time


----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 5, 2015)

Surely we need a new thread!


----------



## pennimania (Jan 5, 2015)

Yay new thread! Who's starting it?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2015)

Done! 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/2015-art-thread.330921/


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 7, 2015)

I nipped into the RSA in Edinburgh today for a look and spotted some very familiar artworks  Nice one!


----------

